# DIY low profile car ramps



## Cooms (Aug 31, 2013)

Hello all.
First of all I drive a 2008 335xi standard suspension.

Recently I learned my Magnum "Plastic" car ramps weren't going to last or continue to be safe based on all the negative reviews. Somewhere I seen a great DIY wooden car ramp project, therefore I decided to tackle it myself. With this project you'll have the five boards stacked, glued and screwed ending with a 10" clearance.I bought all the supplies at my local Menards for under $45. 
They're heavy, which is beneficial as they won't slide. Better yet, wood doesn't compress and break like plastic. A solid creation!
(5) 2x10x8ft boards. Nothing fancy grade

(1) 2" scrap wood for tire break.

Box of 3" deck screws

Wood Glue.

It took about 1&1/2 hours total and really easy to do. See pics self explanatory. Here's the cuts 18", 33.5", 48". See pics of how boards are cut and stack together. I 45 angled for easier tire transition.



























Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Moe 92 (Dec 23, 2013)

Cooms said:


> ending with a 10" clearance


Good idea. Thanks for sharing. The ramps are actually only about 7.5" high, though, right? With 2X lumber actually only being 1.5" thick? Or were you perhaps talking about clearance to the front bumper or oil pan or some other point specific to your car?

Thanks again.


----------



## guyver626 (Mar 5, 2013)

How heavy are these ramps? They are over 6feet long? Only reason I ask is because I have limited space 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## MRCW (Nov 4, 2009)

Seems to be inconveniant... How do you get under the side of the car? also, heavy?

I have these...

http://www.midlandhardware.com/151686.html?gclid=CNauw4Kf27wCFRQV7AodpTgAhg#.UwY9aGI7v1k

Light weight and rated for 12,000


----------



## Cooms (Aug 31, 2013)

guyver626 said:


> How heavy are these ramps? They are over 6feet long? Only reason I ask is because I have limited space
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


They're heavy and 8ft long. That's the point though, won't slip and long approach, like race ramps. I've had the plastic ramps and I just didn't feel safe when they slip and crack as the car goes up. These are super heavy duty.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Cooms (Aug 31, 2013)

cwickberg said:


> Seems to be inconveniant... How do you get under the side of the car? also, heavy?
> 
> I have these...
> 
> ...


This works for me, may not for all. Mostly just use them for oil changes or radiator flush. Brakes and etc, I use a racing floor jack. Go with what works for you.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## JimD1 (Jun 5, 2009)

I don't have space for something that large. I use a combination of a 1.5 inch thick "ramp" cut out of a 2x4 and a floor jack. I can't get the jack to the center lift point without the thin ramp. I mention this partially to say that 2x10s for ramps are big time overkill. 2x4 wouldn't be wide enough but 2x6 should be. It seems they could be less gradual too but if you have the space, these should stay in place and be more confident inspiring when driving onto them.


----------



## Momukhamo (May 10, 2013)

Cooms said:


> Hello all.
> First of all I drive a 2008 335xi standard suspension.
> 
> Recently I learned my Magnum "Plastic" car ramps weren't going to last or continue to be safe based on all the negative reviews. Somewhere I seen a great DIY wooden car ramp project, therefore I decided to tackle it myself. With this project you'll have the five boards stacked, glued and screwed ending with a 10" clearance.I bought all the supplies at my local Menards for under $45.
> ...











Hello i use raceramps they are made for lowered cars ive been using this before my e90 i had a 350z dropped and i really like it.

I understand about some plastic ramps are not reliable but this one is good its not like those cheap plastic ramps

But your ramp looks legit also lol im not handy like u hehe

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## ChuckyVee (Dec 23, 2013)

Nice idea putting all that 2 by together. Definitely looks strong and sturdy. Albeit bulky and heavy.

I already had some metal ramps that have served their purpose well for all my previous vehicles. However my "new" 323 was too low to drive on to them. Got a little creative and sourced some 2x8's, angle cut them, and drove some long bolts through them. The bolts extend down and insert into the "traction cut outs" of the metal ramp.

Definitely cobbled together but it works! LOL!









Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Ilovemycar (Feb 19, 2010)

I've got Rhino ramps too, but honestly, I don't think I'll ever use ramps again for the BMW, even for just the simple oil change. I got this really, really big/long and super heavy low profile jack from HF, I think it was about $140, where I can access the central lift point no problem (no need to drive on planks first or anything like that), and lower them on to my Racing Logic modified stands. I can get all four corners up in the air in just a few minutes or so for when any job requires it being level.


----------



## ChuckyVee (Dec 23, 2013)

Ilovemycar said:


> I've got Rhino ramps too, but honestly, I don't think I'll ever use ramps again for the BMW, even for just the simple oil change. I got this really, really big/long and super heavy low profile jack from HF, I think it was about $140, where I can access the central lift point no problem (no need to drive on planks first or anything like that), and lower them on to my Racing Logic modified stands. I can get all four corners up in the air in just a few minutes or so for when any job requires it being level.


Those are REALLY nice jackstands! I love the "pin through" design. Maybe one day when I get caught up on preventative maintenance I'll spring for a set of those or the Esco tripod type.


----------



## luigi524td (Apr 4, 2005)

I made a set similar to the OP's but only about 2 feet long and 2 2x10's with the ends cut at 45 degrees. Wanted to get a little working room under the front of my Roadster for quick oil changes. The length allows me to get the front tires centered and still permit me to get around the back side of the front tire/ramp. 

I found that the 45 degree angle cut caused my front tires to push the "miniramps" a bit - especially on a smooth concrete driveway so I glued a piece of rubber matting on the bottom of each for a bit of traction.


----------



## Mbrown328dx (Mar 22, 2014)

Nice posts.


----------

